# Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*



## wsumner26

*Wyatt - #28738
When inquiring about one of our dogs, refer to its ledger #, not its name. Thanks!

Age: 8+ years 
Breed: German Shepherd mix 
Gender: Male 
Impound Date: 8/7 
Ledger: 28738 *<span style="color: #FF0000">*<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Not Guaranteed Any Time After: August 12 *</span></span>
*Why Choose Me?
Wyatt is an old fella in rough condition. He is suffering from a skin condition that makes him rather itchy and he is very underweight. He seems to be a rather old dog, but officers were unable to estimate his age when he came in because he was too overwhelmed to let them get a good look at his teeth. Every time I peaked into his kennel today he was napping. He got up when I came in for my visit with him, but it took him a bit because he’s suffering from some painful, stiff joints and it’s really hot outside, which slows him down even more. He was very gentle and sweet and allowed me to pet his head and scratch his ears. He may have limited vision since he seemed surprised at my touch and wasn’t quite aware of his surroundings. Wyatt is an old, gentle soul who doesn’t have years of love and loyalty to offer to someone, but he can offer as much as he has left. Wyatt deserves to spend the rest of his life in the comfort of a loving home instead of the pound. If you have the heart to welcome Wyatt into your home, please come out to visit him and give him some more happy moments in his life.


Athens - Clarke County Animal Control 
4 5 Beaverdam Ext
Athens, Georgia 30605 
<span style="color: #FF0000">706 613- 3540 </span>
ASK FOR JACKIE OR KATHY 
FILL OUT APPLICATION!

http://www.athenspets.net/adoptables.html 

Shelter hours : Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday 10am- 4pm Saturday and Sunday 10am- 4pm 
Closed Wednesdays 

<span style="color: #FF0000">USE LEDGER NUMBER WHEN CALLING NOT NAME! </span>*


----------



## Renoman

Gawd, how sad.








Poor guy.


----------



## weber1b

OMG, some human should suffer for doing this.


----------



## RebelGSD

OMG this is a heartbreak...
I don't think he is that old.


----------



## Lindab

suffer human, suffer. Poor boy, his eyes look scared. How in the world can people do this?


----------



## HeidiW

My blood is boiling! I want to become a GSD vigilantly.


----------



## BowWowMeow

The only thing that will help this dog is to get him out of there alive and to show him the love and respect that he deserves. Can anyone help with that?


----------



## Siresmom

I am absolutely speachless . . . . . 

__________________________________
Tina

Proudly owned by: 
Sire: 3.5 yr old NSR Rescue GSD
Venus: 3ish yr old former Urgent stray GSD (via NSR)
Logan: 6 yr old handsome NSR Foster GSD


----------



## DukeJazz

OMG, he's even thinner them my poor Duke when I pulled him out of the shelter !

I hope someone gives him a chance, he doesn't look that old !


----------



## Tbarrios333




----------



## RebelGSD

I don't think he is an old dog. He is probably just weak and tired.
It is amazing how these dogs can recover with some TLC.


----------



## lakota757

I can pull this dog and transport to a local vet for vetting and boarding. I need a rescue commitment and the rescue to contact the vet/boarding faculty. I can provide the rescue with this info.


----------



## lakota757

One other thing. I know this shelter well. This dog will not have much time there due to his condition. Action on his behalf needs to happen very quick!


----------



## lakota757

Can someone please be Wyatt's angel??


----------



## RebelGSD

This boy is rescue only and a rescue with a GA license is needed to pull him.


----------



## staxi2

bump


----------



## CindyM

He doesn't look old to me either. I am hoping and praying there is someone who will give him a chance!


----------



## eadavis

This boy only has 2 days-please someone help him


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Any more info on this sweet looking dog?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Probably not much. He is likely to be HW+, based on his general condition, and probably too weak to be reliably tested with other animals. He will need a rescue "as is".


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Needs help now


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDProbably not much. He is likely to be HW+, based on his general condition, and probably too weak to be reliably tested with other animals. He will need a rescue "as is".


This is correct. They do not test for HW at this shelter. Never know..he could be lucky! He does need help ASAP! He looks younger to me than 8. It is amazing what nutrients can do. Please..if anyone can help him, I have a offer to help posted above.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

bump


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*


----------



## Kuklasmom

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*



> Originally Posted By: KuklasmomI can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.
> 
> Please send me a PM if help is needed.


Thank you..please..he just needs a rescue to step up for him.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Thank you Madonna!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

bump Please..there are donations offered to help him.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*



> Originally Posted By: KuklasmomI can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.
> 
> Please send me a PM if help is needed.


I have another donation of 150.00. I can provide contact info for this donation. I will personally donate 100.00 to an approved rescue.
All he needs is a rescue.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

bump


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

bump


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Any reputable hope for Wyatt the not so senior skinny guy?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Bump - today is his last day


----------



## kshort

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I've been told he has rescue commitment (not by the shelter, but by another person who checked on him).


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Great news, he did not have it when I called on Monday. GA shelters/law don't make it easy for out of state rescues to help their dogs, with the GA license requirement. I hope this boy only needs some good food and TLC. It would be a good idea to do bloodwork to make sure he is not in kidney/organ failure - before transport.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

should someone double check with the shelter to confirm this info?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Good idea. I called when he was first posted and it was probably too soon for any rescues to respond.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*



> Originally Posted By: katielizshould someone double check with the shelter to confirm this info?


Shelter is closed today....I will keep you posted.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I will be picking poor Wyatt up this afternoon around 3:30. I will post more as soon as I get Wyatt out and safe.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kshort

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*








Thank you lakota!!!!!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

oh my gosh, thank you SO much lakota757! he reminds me of my shepster, who was so skinny and in such terrible shape when i got him...here he is now...

http://shep-goes-home.blogspot.com 

in so many cases good nutrition and some love turns these dogs right around! thank you again.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

He is not skinny now katieliz..and so very handsome. I so hope Wyatt will look as well and be as happy as your shepster one day


----------



## Karin

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Yippee!!! Thank you, lakota757


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I have some really bad news. I do not know where to start really. I was not able to get poor Wyatt today. I went to get him as planned. For what ever reasons, Wyatt was not the gentle soul as they had him posted to be. I spoke with the care takers and ask if he had been this way the whole time he had been there. They said yes. Wyatt would not let you get near him. I sat and talked to him for a while and offered him treats. He would not look at me. I would try to get near him and he would began to come at me teeth showing. I am sure he smells death in this place. Wyatt has been starved for a very long time. Much longer than his time as a stray I am sure. I could not handle Wyatt..I feel like such a failure, but most of all, I am so sick for Wyatt. I would never leave a dog at AC if I could do anything within my power to get him out. I am so very sick over this..Wyatt will haunt me in my dreams for a very very long time. 
I know it is a very very long shot, but if there is anyone that thinks they can help Wyatt..he needs it really really bad by tomorrow morning. I just do not know what else to say, but I am sorry Wyatt..I am so very sorry!!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I am very sorry, these situations can happen unfortunately. 

I recently tried to rescue a dog that was not doing well at the shelter. The staff brought her out, I spent an hour with her and she was fine with me and seemed desinterested. I put her in the back of the SUV and she was fine during the ride. After the 1.5 hour ride, I tried to get her out and she turned into a cujo. Growling, showing teeth, trying to bite me as I reached towards her. In the heat of the summer I could not really leave her in the car for days potentially until she got used to me and I had to return her to the shelter. She was fine with the familiar shelter staff getting her out of the car. It was a heartbreak.

I am sorry this is happening to you and Wyatt. Don't blame yourself, getting rescue volunteers injured will not help dogs on the long run. The ones responsible for this situation are his owners who allowed him to deteriorate this far.


----------



## TG

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

After reading about what a sweet dog he was, you must have been quite shocked by his reaction. I know you must be so upset, but you did the right thing. 

I am so sorry for you and for Wyatt. It sounds like he had a very hard life.







to you


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Thank you for your kind words TG and Rebel. I will never forget his eyes as long as I live.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

had a similar situation happen to me here a while back and am not completely over it yet. my heart absolutely goes out to you. these dogs have been thru so much, we can only help the ones we can. i am thinking about you and wishing you many blessings. take good care.


----------



## Kuklasmom

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Thank you so much for trying to help him, lakota757.

RebelGSD's words are very wise: those who are responsible for Wyatt's situation are those who let him deteriorate so severely.

<u>You did your best</u> to give him a new start in life. His condition is <u> not your fault</u>.

May heaven bless you for trying. Hugs, good thoughts, and prayers are on the way.


----------



## ShannonT

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Wanda, you are a champion. And you are wise to know what you can do and what you should not do. We all know how much you care about Wyatt and know this is very difficult for you, but you did NOT fail him because you DID try. The only way to fail a dog is by not caring and not trying. You did the right thing in admitting he was too much for you to handle. I'll be the first to admit that I get that nervous pit in my stomach on the drive to every pull because I know there are many dogs out there that I could not handle... and they would certainly know that too and that would not be a good situation for anyone.
The real tragedy in this is that poor Wyatt has been so mistreated that he did not recognize a kind hand and a gentle soul, but you cannot beat yourself up over it. Regardless of the outcome, Wanda... you will always be his champion!!


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Shannon has said it all.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I just want to say thank you to all of you for your kind words. They mean a lot to me. Thank you to each and every one of you for all you do.


----------



## Allie

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Wanda - I often read thru these posts and you, as many others, do so much to help. You tried for Wyatt and that is more than anyone else has ever done for Wyatt. This is so much better than no one trying to help poor Wyatt. For the one time in his life he was given a chance and for that I am grateful to you. Please keep doing what you do for all of those who need you.

Mary Lou 
Allie (GSD) and Murphy (Chow/rottweiller?)


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

If he is not very far from you, maybe you can get him some burgers tomorrow.


----------



## Karin

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I'm so sorry, Wanda. You did all you could do. This poor dog sounds like he's been through so much that he can't trust humans anymore (and who can blame him after looking at his picture







).

Thank you for trying to help Wyatt.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I am so sorry! 









(I have to say...Dodger was like this.......I KNOW she would have bit me...her jaws were snapping. I made many trips to the shelter...and would just sit outside her kennel...as did GiGi...without even attempting to touch her. Over time...she learned to trust...hotdogs helped greatly...and she is now doing very well in BDBH...I know there isn't the same kind of time in this shelter.........but maybe another trip with food could help?
I thought there was hope for Dodger because I saw how she had formed a bond with someone at the shelter that spent alot of time.....it seems Wyatt may have been ok with someone due to that write up?)


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I wish I had that kind of time from the shelter. I would go and sit with him every single day if I could. I would stay with him at night even..if I could. If I only had more time..I am afraid this shelter will not give me that time. I did have treats for him today..not people food though. I should have taken some hotdogs maybe..I cannot answer how he got the description he got on his post..I really cannot. I am sure time spent there with death in the air took a toll on his already horrible life. I wish I knew a lot more than I do, but I do not. I feel sure Wyatt will die tomorrow unless he get gets a miracle..I am so very sorry Wyatt.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

"Wyatt is an old fella in rough condition. He is suffering from a skin condition that makes him rather itchy and he is very underweight. He seems to be a rather old dog, but officers were unable to estimate his age when he came in because he was too overwhelmed to let them get a good look at his teeth. Every time I peaked into his kennel today he was napping. He got up when I came in for my visit with him, but it took him a bit because he’s suffering from some painful, stiff joints and it’s really hot outside, which slows him down even more. He was very gentle and sweet and allowed me to pet his head and scratch his ears. He may have limited vision since he seemed surprised at my touch and wasn’t quite aware of his surroundings. Wyatt is an old, gentle soul who doesn’t have years of love and loyalty to offer to someone, but he can offer as much as he has left. Wyatt deserves to spend the rest of his life in the comfort of a loving home instead of the pound. If you have the heart to welcome Wyatt into your home, please come out to visit him and give him some more happy moments in his life."

Maybe because you were a stranger....he has poor eyesight.....he's in pain.........he's scared............and he's starved (thus food is something to protect). 

I really think this dog deserves a good eval by a gsd savvy person.......


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Undernourishment and anemia can cause confusion. You know on Survivor, how as they go through the weeks they get more...wacky, for want of a better word? 

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/common-health-and-behavioral-problems-of-rescue-dogs/page1.aspx 
http://www.thepetcenter.com/imtop/recovery.html

I know this is about people, but symptoms of
http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/undernourishment

It would be nice to get him to a vet, get him some IV fluids and small meals and see how he does from there. Is there a chance at all for that?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

That is excellent info Jean...and I agree with you! I'm told he is way beyond thin...........extremely emaciated. 

(to clarify...I mean...savvy in terms of issues i.e. illness...scared..etc....no offense meant)


----------



## vjt555

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Willing to provide some funds to get him into boarding if he can get out of there. Can send to anyone's paypal account.


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Also willing to provide $'s to get him to the vet etc......
Poor guy.....thanks lakota....I know that was a heartbreaking experience for you.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

The dog I tried to rescue was OK with the shelter people she knew. She was OK with me in the shelter environment but she turned on me an hour later. I did not expect her to want to eat me after being nice to me for an hour.

One possibility is to sedate him, transport him to a vet and see how he does in a less scary environment.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

bump


----------



## Tbarrios333

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

bump! there are people willing to donate! please







isn't today his last day?


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Maybe the person who wrote the write-up would take him to the vet.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

bump


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I called to check on Wyatt at the shelter. I was told another rescue is coming for him. I do not know who. I hope and pray they can do what I could not do yesterday.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I hope that the person who wrote the petfinder note is around and can help. Prayers going to Wyatt...


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

bump


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Any updates?


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Not yet Rebel...I will check in the am. if I do not hear anything by then.
I hope it will be good news for him.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

bump


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Thoughts/prayers Athens GA,Senior M,Wyatt*

Wyatt is safe, did not show any signs of aggression when the shelter employee picked him up for the volunteer and is extremely weak. It sounds like he is a very sick boy. 

Please keep him in your thoughts and if so inclined, prayers. 

St. Francis and St. Rocco, please help this boy.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Thoughts/prayers Athens GA,Senior M,Wyatt*

Well, one sigh of relief... Hoping and praying that Wyatt will be able to recover from all of this neglect. We all wear St. Francis medallions, so we got him covered from Colorado! Thanks for the update, Jean..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Thoughts/prayers Athens GA,Senior M,Wyatt*

Thank you Kris. He is struggling but is where he needs to be now. 

I got this information-Wyatt is in intensive care tonight and is holding his own. The vet says he weighs 38 lbs. and appears to only be around 5 yrs. old. 

I am hoping he has the spirit and will of Kyah. Please continue to think of him. She had a lot of prayers and thoughts helping her along the way. 

You can see how adorable he is here, at the ER Vet:


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Thoughts/prayers Athens GA,Senior M,Wyatt*

i have been thinking about wyatt for days. sending many blessings and all good wishes for him and everyone who has helped him get this far. 38 pounds...how do they survive, on will alone i sometimes think. good luck and strength to you wyatt, you warrior prince you.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Thoughts/prayers Athens GA,Senior M,Wyatt*

So many thoughts and prayers for you Wyatt-I believe that they can help you get through-=I know that is what helped Rin along the way.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Thoughts/prayers Athens GA,Senior M,Wyatt*

Awww, poor baby. That picture just brings tears to my eyes. I'm very grateful that he's safe tonight and being cared for. I know they'll do everything possible to help this beautiful boy. We are sending lots and lots of healing energyto you, sweet Wyatt. Be strong...


----------



## aspatter

*Re: Thoughts/prayers Athens GA,Senior M,Wyatt*

Wyatt, the Warrior Prince, may Kayah be his inspiration..and may all of us keep him in our prayers tonight.


----------



## vjt555

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*









He is safe. Now for his recovery. I have great hopes.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I was thinking of him the past two days, he deserves a miracle.
Prayers going to Wyatt and big thanks to everyone who made this happen.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

I am so happy someone got him out..despite what some might think, I did try. One thing for sure..I am so happy you are getting the care you need so badly Wyatt..Take care to all and much love to Wyatt. I hope you can get well and have the life you deserve..


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Any updates about Wyatt?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Just that he is holding his head up... and holding his own...has pneuomonia...horrible kc...passing blood......may have liver damage....still don't know if he will make it. Vet said he was the worst case he's seen......yet...he followed his rescuer with his eyes everywhere...until the vet said..stand by him...he's looking for you........I cry just thinking about that.....how he loved her so fast......


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Poor boy, sending prayers his way...
The liver can recover and pneumonia is treatable. He really deserves a miracle.
I wonder whether lakota in appearance reminded him of somone who treated him badly in the past. Dogs can make such associations.


----------



## aubie

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

What a sad story...I hope it has a happy ending! We're pulling for you Wyatt!!

lakota, you tried and tried valiantly! Sounds like this poor boy may have been in so much pain that he's not going to be too friendly to many people right now. I hope that will change as he gets better and heals!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Please...asking for everyone's prayers...for a miracle. Wyatt has taken a turn for the worse. The rescuer...who has had many bad cases in her time...has never seen a dog this bad. She said there is absolutely nothing to him....just bones. She just kept crying and repeating that. This rescuer will not give up on him...until there is absolutely nothing else to do for him....rest assured of that. 

I take comfort that he was able to spend one day and night with the rescuer and her family...to be able to pull himself over and climb in her lap for affection...to pull himself over to her husband...tail wagging...and get that affection returned. 

My heart is broken for this boy.........please please pray for him.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*


----------



## Beppe's mom

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Many prayers being said here. Let's all hope and pray for a miracle for this baby.


----------



## vjt555

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Praying here.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Those eyes. 

I emailed the Reiki Lady-hoping she can work on him tonight. 

Praying, and trying to take all the extra energy here and send it to Wyatt.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*








Paws are crossed.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Prayers going to Wyatt...


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Any news on this boy?


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Just adding my thoughts and prayers for this little boy. Please keep us posted!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

bless your heart wyatt. bless your heart.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Any news about Wyatt?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

Checking in on Wyatt...


----------



## aubie

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Athens GA,#28738, Senior M,Wyatt*heartbreaking*

still thinking about wyatt and hoping for the best for him.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Wyatt, Athens, GA, needs more help*

Not what we were hoping for:

The vets are unable to stabilize him. 

Please keep sending your thoughts and prayers for Wyatt.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Wyatt, Athens, GA, needs more help*

oh no...poor baby...hang in there Wyatt...many people are praying for you!!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Wyatt, Athens, GA, needs more help*

More healing toughts and prayers going to Wyatt.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Wyatt, Athens, GA, needs more help*

Wyatt you made it this far do not give up life can be good!


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Wyatt, Athens, GA, needs more help*

any news on Wyatt this evening?


----------



## Karin

*Re: Wyatt, Athens, GA, needs more help*

My thoughts and prayers are with poor Wyatt, that he will pull though this and get the chance at a good life with a loving family. He deserves this so much. My heart is breaking for him.


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Wyatt, Athens, GA, needs more help*

More prayers for Wyatt. Hang in their boy, life does have a lot to offer you now.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Wyatt, Athens, GA, needs more help*

Any news about Wyatt? Prayers going his way...


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Wyatt, Athens, GA, needs more help*



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDAny news about Wyatt? Prayers going his way...


Ditto. I hope he is hanging in there.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

I am very sorry Wyatt. 

*Prayer of St. Francis*
Lord, make me an instrument of Thy peace; 
where there is hatred, let me sow love; 
where there is injury, pardon; 
where there is doubt, faith; 
where there is despair, hope; 
where there is darkness, light; 
and where there is sadness, joy. 
O Divine Master, 
grant that I may not so much seek to be consoled as to console; 
to be understood, as to understand; 
to be loved, as to love; 
for it is in giving that we receive, 
it is in pardoning that we are pardoned, 
and it is in dying that we are born to Eternal Life. 

He may not have had a home in a house, but he ended his life surrounded by people who cared and feeling that love.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

I am grateful that he knew love, not only from his rescuer and those caring for him, but I know he had to feel the love that we were all sending. I am so saddened by the loss of this beautiful boy...

Rest in peace and run free and healthy, Wyatt...


----------



## flyinghayden

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

RIP, Wyatt.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

I am so sorry Wyatt. I will never forget you and I love you.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

I am so sorry Wyatt, if only you could have gotton help sooner there might have been a chance. Thank you so much to the person who tried so hard for him even when she knew how hard it would be. My heart goes out to you for trying so hard for this boy and for what you now must be feeling. Just remember that you gave him a chance and he was not alone laying on the cold shelter floor.


----------



## Allie

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

I am sitting at work crying. Grateful that Wyatt died surrounded by people who care. Angry that Wyatt was treated so terribly during his life. Thank you to all that helped Wyatt and gave him comfort in the end. 
Wyatt - you will be in my thoughts for a long time.

Mary Lou


----------



## TG

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

Oh no, I was so hoping Wyatt would pull through. 

RIP Wyatt.


----------



## kess&ellie

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

This is so sad. 

I was praying that Wyatt would pull through this so that he could experience the love and caring that he wasn't shown in his life. 

Thank you to everyone that helped get Wyatt out of the shelter so that he didn't have to die alone and unloved.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*








Wyatt. Run free.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*








Wyatt. You will be missed.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

Sweet Wyatt, wishing you kindness in the fields above, you surely deserve that.







Run free, dear one.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

I am so sorry Wyatt, I hope my boys BoBo and Mickey were there to show you the ropes. Life was not fair to you, but there were many of us who cared during those last days.

Run free, sweet boy...


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

bless your soul wyatt. 

take good care, all who helped.


----------



## Karin

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

I'm so sorry to hear this, but glad that he spent his final moments surrounded by people who cared about him instead of in the shelter. Rest in peace, Wyatt.


----------



## Woodreb

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

Rest in Peace, Wyatt. I was praying you would make it, too.


----------



## Kuklasmom

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*










Rest in peace, dear Wyatt. 

I'm so grateful to all those who worked so hard for Wyatt and showed him so much love.


----------



## vjt555

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

Just came back from a field trip and pained to hear this. So sad.


----------



## aubie

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

I'm so sad for Wyatt, but also happy that he finally new love before being freed from the pain of this world. Run free Wyatt!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*










I have delayed posting...as the grief is so intense....my heart is broken for this boy. The horror of his life is so hard to even fathom....what he went through. Yet...I have only known him through updates and pics....I can only imagine the pain his rescuer is going through at this time. I thank God she was there for him...she is truly an Angel. She wiped away his dirt...giving him dignity.....hugged him...and gave him love in his final days. I take comfort in that. She will remain in my prayers. 

I will never forget this boy...as it should be.

Wyatt you were dearly loved. 

When I think of him...I will remember this...










his beautiful face...


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

Ok, where's the tears pouring out my eyes icon?? How anybody or anything could allow an animal to get to that point is so wrong...
This is making me really mad. Thank goodness for his rescuer for those few ending moments of kindness.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

I keep coming gack to look at that sad face, it tells his story.


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

Poor Wyatt.
I am so glad that atleast he went knowing that he was surrounded by people who cared.








Wyatt
Run Free.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

This is heartbreaking. Run free Wyatt. Free of pain, free of mean people who didn't feed you, free to just be a dog.


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Wyatt, May the Next World Treat You Better*

Rest in Peace Wyatt, you were loved by many...


----------

